# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Pinstripe

## JLC

The Pinstripe is a dominate color and pattern morph. Pinstripes are easily identified by exactly what their name implies, their pinstripe. Besides the pinstripes running down both sides of their spine, they tend to be a caramel brown color. Just like every morph, the amount of pattern varies from snake to snake, as well as how bright or dark they are. Another common feature of this morph is their clear belly. 

The Pinstripe was first proven genetic by BHB in 2001. 

As a dominate morph they do not have a super form, but have great combo potential. 


chago11


chago11


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


m00kfu


m00kfu


m00kfu


PghBall


With a normal - SlitherinSisters


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Fatboy's Ball Pythons
J. Kobylka Reptiles
Metal Monkey Exotics
Stewart Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012)

----------

